# Sechs Monate in der PCGH-Online-Redaktion - Ein Praktikumsbericht von Florian Eitel



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sechs Monate in der PCGH-Online-Redaktion - Ein Praktikumsbericht von Florian Eitel gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sechs Monate in der PCGH-Online-Redaktion - Ein Praktikumsbericht von Florian Eitel


----------



## Verox (3. April 2011)

Wann ist denn mal Tag der Offenen Tür ? Ich würd mir auch mal die Behausungen anschauen wollen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2011)

Flo schrieb:
			
		

> man kann zu den wenigen Menschen gehören, die Stephan Wilke ohne Bart kennengelernt haben.


Made my day


----------



## Gast1111 (3. April 2011)

Stephan Wilke ohne Bart!? Das man sowas noch erlebt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Ach das Bild wurde mittlerweile entfernt. Deshalb wird man auf eine leere Seite geleitet.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. April 2011)

Man beachte die Namesgebung:
PCGH_Marc_Albums__uglys_


----------



## kokiman (3. April 2011)

Ehm ist das jetzt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz?
Da steht soviel drin, was einfach nicht stimmt oder was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist was sie machen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

kokiman schrieb:


> Ehm ist das jetzt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz?
> Da steht soviel drin, was einfach nicht stimmt oder was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist was sie machen.


 
Genauer?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2011)

kokiman schrieb:


> Ehm ist das jetzt ein verspäteter Aprilscherz? Da steht soviel drin, was einfach nicht stimmt oder was genau das Gegenteil von dem ist was sie machen.


Woher möchtest du dies beurteilen können? Das ist Flos Sicht der Dinge und kann nichts finden, welches ich als falsch erachte oder wovon mir bewusst wäre, Flo musste das Gegenteil erleben. Worauf also stützt du dich? 

Und nein, es ist kein Aprilscherz, sondern *"Ein Praktikumsbericht von Florian Eitel"* wie du der Headline entnehmen kannst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2011)

Vermutlich spielt er auf Tippfehler an und meint nun, dass wir keinerlei Korrektur haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

ICH vermute ja eher das kokiman den "Online-Redaktions Praktikanten von pcgh.de" mit einem einfachen Praktikanten verwechselt der für das Heft und oder für die Testaufbauten/ euer Lager arbeitet. 

Selbstredend macht ein Praktikant für die* Online Redaktion *was anderes als die Praktikanten für die* Heft Redaktion*. Völlig andere Baustelle. Da gibt ihr mir von PCGH/X doch recht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2011)

Die Anforderungen differenzieren, klar. Wir schauen uns die Praktikanten an (ja, klingt komisch) und geben ihnen das an die Hand, was sie unserer Ansicht nach am besten können. Nicht jeder hat die weltbeste Schreibe und nicht jeder macht grandiose Bilder und nicht jeder montiert in 3 Minuten eine WaKü.


----------

